# Eclipse RCP with Eclipse 3.5 (Galileo)



## vogella (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Eclipse RCP wurde auf  Eclipse 3.5 (Galileo) geupdated.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

